# 76831 SIS Hysterosonography Interpretation



## jkoakley (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, does anyone have a sample of a SIS(cpt 76831-hystersonography) Interpretation, or anything that shows what needs to be documented in the interpretation/report?
Thank you!


----------



## irvinme (Mar 2, 2012)

Did you get anymore information on this?  I am looking into this myself.
Thanks


----------



## msncoder (Mar 9, 2012)

See if this helps you any. If you still need more info just let me know!


----------



## CIRC-MA (Jun 3, 2014)

msncoder said:


> See if this helps you any. If you still need more info just let me know!


msncoder, 

What resource is this SIS Interpretation from upload from?  What resources, in your opinion do you find are necessary, in order to efficiently, proficiently code for IR & IC?

My goal is to map out exactly what I need in order sit & pass my CIRCC, the first time.
Thank you, in advance.  Other replies from other CIRCC, are welcomed.


----------

